# Tutti i calciatori svincolati dopo il calciomercato estate 2015.



## admin (2 Settembre 2015)

Il calciomercato estivo è concluso, ma in giro ci sono ancora tantissimi calciatori svincolati, ovvero senza squadra e senza contratto. Giocatore che, all'occorrenza, potrebbe essere "acquistati" in qualsiasi momento della stagione.

Ecco, di seguito, la lista degli svincolati:





NOME
 RUOLO
 ETÀ 
ULTIMA SQUADRA
Jonathan
 Difensore
 29
 Inter
Ron Vlaar
 Difensore
 30
 Aston Villa
Yoann Gourcouff
 Centrocampista
 29
 Lione
Ondrej Mazuch
 Difensore
 26
 Dnipro
Ezequiel Schelotto
 Centrocampista
 26
 Inter
Francesco Lodi
 Centrocampista
 31
 Catania
Ilsinho
 Centrocampista
 29
 Shakhtar Donetsk
Georgios Samaras
 Attaccante
 30
 WBA 
Eboué
 Difensore
 32
 Galatasaray
Sebastien Frey
 Portiere
 35
 Bursaspor
Claudio Pizarro
 Attaccante
 36
 Bayern
Andrea Cossu
 Centrocampista
 35
 Cagliari
Giandomenico Mesto
 Difensore
 33
 Napoli
Urby Emanuelson
 Centrocampista
 29
 Atalanta
Marat Izmailov
 Centrocampista
 32
 Krasnodar
Salvatore Masiello
 Difensore
 33
 Torino
Alessandro Agostini 
 Difensore
 36
 Verona
Cesare Natali
 Difensore
 36
 Sassuolo
Soufiane Bidaoui 
 Centrocampista
 25
 Latina
Daniele Galloppa
 Centrocampista
 30
 Parma
Matuzalem 
 Centrocampista
 35
 Bologna
Carlton Cole 
 Attaccante
 31
 West Ham
Wilson Palacios
 Centrocampista
 31
 Stoke
Vitor Barreto 
 Attaccante
 30
 Torino
Gaby Mudingayi
 Centrocampista
 33
 Cesena
Kevin Nolan
 Centrocampista
 33
 West Ham
Lionel Scaloni 
 Difensore
 37
 Atalanta
Marco Motta
 Difensore
 29
 Watford
Raffaele Palladino 
 Attaccante
 31
 Parma
Fabiano Santacroce 
 Difensore
 29
 Parma


----------



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

Gli unici in questa lista da prendere sono Vlaar e Gourcouff.

Vlaar: Ha fatto un ottimo mondiale con l'Olanda. Un po' lento e fragile ma fisicamente mostruoso e ottimo in copertura. Molto meglio di Zapata e Alex. Un pacchetto centralI Romagnoli Vlaar Mexes Ely sarebbe oro per la Serie A.

Gourcouff: Ok, è lento, fragile, tutto ciò che volete. Ma è un trequartista vero, ha tecnica da vendere ed una certa eleganza. Inoltre è un tipo molto professionale. Quando si infortuna o il rendimento cala è solito non accettare lo stipendio. Io lo riprenderei al volo se dobbiamo continuare col rombo.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2015)

Ilsinho neanche è male mi sa. Almeno non mi ricordo fosse un cesso.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2015)

Quel cesso di Emanuelson è finito tra gli svincolati.

Ad Acciuga non serviva in trequartista?


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Settembre 2015)

gourcoff ci sarà un motivo se è rimasto a parametro zero. Chiedere alle disco di Milano, alla quantità di litri di alcool che si è bevuto. 
Altro che giocatore professionale.


----------



## Renegade (2 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> gourcoff ci sarà un motivo se è rimasto a parametro zero. Chiedere alle disco di Milano, alla quantità di litri di alcool che si è bevuto.
> Altro che giocatore professionale.



Questa delle discoteche e dell'alcool non la sapevo. Racconta un po'.
Io mi rifacevo a varie volte in cui in Ligue 1 non prendeva soldi quando considerava il suo rendimento non all'altezza. Anche a Lione l'ha fatto ultimamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Gourcuff  lo prenderei a priori


----------



## Ma che ooh (3 Settembre 2015)

Tolti Claudio Pizarro , Ron Vlaar e Yoann Gourcuff , gli altri sono dei cessi a pedali clamorosi


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Vi ricordate quando Fabiano Santacroce era a Napoli ed era indicato da tutti come un futuro fenomeno ?

Emanuelson ha ottenuto l'ultimo contratto con noi, tassa manolas, ma comunque mi meraviglio che raiola non sia riuscito ad appiopparlo a qualcuno.


----------



## Renegade (3 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate quando Fabiano Santacroce era a Napoli ed era indicato da tutti come un futuro fenomeno ?
> 
> Emanuelson ha ottenuto l'ultimo contratto con noi, tassa manolas, ma comunque mi meraviglio che raiola non sia riuscito ad appiopparlo a qualcuno.



Ma mica Raiola assiste Manolas? In caso preparatevi a salutarlo.

Comunque cercando Raiola-Manolas su Google mi sono uscite delle dichiarazioni di Paolo Condò, famoso giornalista della GdS, che definiva Manolas ''un pacco che Raiola sta cercando di piazzare in tutti i modi''.

Ahahahahaha.


----------



## sballotello (3 Settembre 2015)

galliani potrebbe dire che mudingay sarebbe il regista ideale per noi.

gourcuff è del Rennes


----------



## tifosa asRoma (3 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma mica Raiola assiste Manolas? In caso preparatevi a salutarlo.
> 
> Comunque cercando Raiola-Manolas su Google mi sono uscite delle dichiarazioni di Paolo Condò, famoso giornalista della GdS, che definiva Manolas ''un pacco che Raiola sta cercando di piazzare in tutti i modi''.
> 
> Ahahahahaha.



Non è assistito da Raiola , ma raiola è stato l'intermediario con lauta commissione nell' affare con i greci , in pratica il trasferimento lo ha gestito lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Settembre 2015)

Nulla da interessante


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2015)

L'unico interessante è Vlaar; Gourcuff è un giocatoretto che ha azzeccato una sola buona stagione in tutta la sua carriera.

Riguardo le sue avventure extra-calcistiche quando era qui al Milan, ho sentito dire che i carabinieri lo beccarono in compagnia di una prostituta e Braida dovette andarlo a prendere in questura in piena notte.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2015)

Alcuni di loro sono tutt'ora validi, non trovano squadra perchè avranno richieste economiche ormai fuori logica visto il loro valore. Detto questo al Milan non ne vorrei manco mezzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2015)

nascondete la lista a galliani per favore..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Tutti giocatori mediocri


----------

